# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  الأهلي ود مدني (0) Vs الزعيم (2)  27  أكتوبر 2010 دوري سوداني الممتاز

## جواندي

*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


الأهلي ود مدني (0) Vs الزعيم (2) 27 أكتوبر 2010 دوري سوداني الممتاز 

المكان :- إستاد ودمدني



الزمان :- الاربعاء 27 أكتوبر 2010

الساعة الثامنة مساءً بتوقيت أمدرمان


*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين ومتصدرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## سيطره

*منتصرين باذن الله
وبالتوفيق لجواندى والزعيم
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيطره
					

منتصرين باذن الله
وبالتوفيق لجواندى والزعيم



 الحبيب سيطرة والله مشتاقين
ان شاء الله كل الامور مسيطر عليها
*

----------


## جواندي

*في حفظ الله ورعايته غادرت بعثة الزعيم الي ود مدني لمقابلة الاهلي غداً

الصدي==موبايل
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*منتصرين باذن الله
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

منتصرين باذن الله



 بأذن الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يارب يا كريم انصر الزعيم 


*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف) جواندي*, حسن يعقوب 
يا ود يعقوب وين مختفي كدا
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

يارب يا كريم انصر الزعيم 





 آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يا رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*جواندي*, Ahmed Mouawia, Aladdin, alhaj, النجم السامق, hamdi73, hussam makki, حافظ النور, حاكم خيرى حاكم, حبيب الزعيم, حسن يعقوب, makkawi, m_mamoon, sonstar, wd el7aj, ود البقعة, ود الحلة, طارق حامد

معزمين  الساعة الثامنة مساءً في هذا البوست الشاي واللقيمات علي قنوان
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف) جواندي*, حسن يعقوب 
يا ود يعقوب وين مختفي كدا



يا زول ظروووووووووووووووووووووووف بس والله
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

جواندي*, Ahmed Mouawia, Aladdin, alhaj, النجم السامق, hamdi73, hussam makki, حافظ النور, حاكم خيرى حاكم, حبيب الزعيم, حسن يعقوب, makkawi, m_mamoon, sonstar, wd el7aj, ود البقعة, ود الحلة, طارق حامد

معزمين  الساعة الثامنة مساءً في هذا البوست الشاي واللقيمات علي قنوان



خلاص 100% بس اهم حاجه يكون زى بتاع عطبره وكمان احسن.. 
بس المشكله قنوان ما بتعرف تسوى الشاى



*

----------


## محمدطيب

* منتصرين باذن الله
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدطيب
					

 منتصرين باذن الله



اللهم آآآآآآمين
*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*بالتوفيق انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*بحمدالله وصلت بعثة الزعيم ود مدني وحلت بفندق امبريال
*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*اللهم انصرهم نصرا موءزرا يالله
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*يارب ياكريم .. انصر الزعيم

يارب ياكريم .. انصر الزعيم

يارب ياكريم .. انصر الزعيم

يارب ياكريم .. انصر الزعيم

يارب ياكريم .. انصر الزعيم

يارب ياكريم .. انصر الزعيم

*

----------


## yassirali66

*منتصرين باذن الله
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*النصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ لناــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 
*

----------


## تينا

*يارب انصر الزعيم 
ياالله يالطيف ياقوي 
كون مع الزعيم 
رقم حقد الحاقدين
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*منتصرين بإذن الواحد الأحد
                        	*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*نرجو حسم النتيجة من بداية المبارة انشاء الله وانشاء الله منتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## بدوري

*بصراحة كرة صعبة للغاية .
مربوحة للزعيم ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*منتصـــــــــرين انشاء الله وراجعين بالنقاط
اللهم ابعد عنا العوارض
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين بإذن الواحد الأحد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياريت لاعبين المريخ يكرمونا بانتصار ساحق كبير يبرد جوفنا ويشرح صدورنا
*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين بإذن الواحد الأحد
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق












يارب يا كريم انصر الزعيم




:sm20:
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*يااااا رب انصر الزعيم
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم الحمد لله رب العالمين وافضل الصلاه والسلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى صحبه وسلم .. استغفر الله العظيم الذي لااله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه .. اللهم ياجامع الشتات ويامخرج النبات ويامحيي العظام الرفات ويامجيب الدعوات وياقاضي الحاجات ويامخرج الكربات وياسامع الأصوات من فوق سبع سموات ويافاتح خزائن الكرمات ويامالك حوائج جميع المخلوقات ويامن ملاء نوره الأرض والسموات ويامن أحاط بكل شي علما وأحصى كل شي عددا ويا عالما بما مضى وماهو أت أسالك اللهم بقدرتك على كل شئ باستغناك عن جميع خلقك وبحمدك ومجدك وياعظيما يرجى لكل عظيم ياعليما أنت بحالنا عليم اللهم أصلح لنا شأننا كله بما أصلحت به شأن عبادك الصالحين ولاتكلنا لأنفسنا طرفه عين ولاأقل من ذلك اللهم أقضي حاجتي ونفس كربتي وماأنزل بي من حيرتي ( انصر المريخ اليوم وفى بقية مبارياته) وصلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليما إلى يوم الدين 0000
*

----------


## looly

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*بعون الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## رزان عبيد

*أستهل مشاركاتي في هذا المنبر بالدعاء للزعيم الاحمر ...

اللهم أنصر المريخ ووفقه في كل مبارياته الداخلية والخارجية على حد سواء ..

اللهم انصرنا على اعدائنا قبل خصومنا يا الله ...
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*   
يارب ياكريم .. انصر الزعيم

يارب ياكريم .. انصر الزعيم

يارب ياكريم .. انصر الزعيم

يارب ياكريم .. انصر الزعيم

يارب ياكريم .. انصر الزعيم

يارب ياكريم .. انصر الزعيم
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اللهم ثبت الركب وانصر العجب
عايزين قون من قولة تيت يريح الاعصاب ويهلهل الهلالاب
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*جواندى حنسيرك للنادى !!
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*منتصر ين باذن الله تعالي
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصر ين باذن الله تعالي
*

----------


## جواندي

*يارب ياكريم .. انصر الزعيم

يارب ياكريم .. انصر الزعيم

يارب ياكريم .. انصر الزعيم

يارب ياكريم .. انصر الزعيم

يارب ياكريم .. انصر الزعيم

يارب ياكريم .. انصر الزعيم
*

----------


## zaeim84

*منقوله ولا لا 
ورونا
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يارب يا كريم انصر الزعيم



:sm20:
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*ان شاء الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*المــــــــبارة علي الفضائية السودانية
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

المــــــــبارة علي الفضائية السودانية



 الله ينصر دينك وينصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*منصورين بإذن الله
*

----------


## جواندي

*فرصة ضائعة من العجب
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*قوية من راجي خارج الشبكة
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*واخير ضائعة من راجي 
تسدية قوية جدا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*معقولة دة كل المتواجدون الان 
دخل ضعيف جداً
يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 4 (4 عضو و 0 ضيف) رياض عباس بخيت, أبو علي, alhawii, RED PLANET
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*يا أخوانا رمزي مالو ؟
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*كورة قوية يثبت محمد كمال
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*محمد كمال يستلم كورة معكوسة
                        	*

----------


## أبو علي

*منتصرين باذن الله
*

----------


## أبو علي

*الهدف المبكر يريح الاعصاب
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

يا أخوانا رمزي مالو ؟



عندو شد عضلي
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

عندو شد عضلي



دا السفر الكتير ........ربنا يعين
*

----------


## جواندي

*الحزر من الهجمات المرتدة
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*اللهم انا نسألك النصر والنصر المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 10 (10 عضو و 0 ضيف) جواندي*, مايقومابي, أبو علي, alhawii, dawzna, hass6666, يوسف سالم, lacke of love, رياض عباس بخيت, RED PLANET 
يا رب النصر
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قوووووون العجب العجب العجب
                        	*

----------


## أبو علي

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*في الدقيقة 19 من الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*رابط يا شباب
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*http://www.watchfomny.com/A-Tv-Soudan.php
*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محي الدين طه أحمد
					

http://www.watchfomny.com/a-tv-soudan.php



دا ما فيهو كورة فيهو نشرة ثقيلة يا عزيز
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*تفضل يا حبيب رابط ثاني 
http://www.sudantv.net/sudantv-multibit/index.html
*

----------


## جواندي

*بن ضيف الله  عندو شوية انانية
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*قوووووووووووووووووون
 نجم الدين
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قووووون  نجم الدين والهدف التاني للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*قوووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*http://www.justin.tv/abasia55#/w/500111120

من منتديات كورة سودانية بواسطة عباسية
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله


*

----------


## جواندي

*الله أكبر 
الله أكبر
الله أكبر
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*خطأ من لاعب الأهلي مالك ويخطفها نجم الدين وينطلق نحو المرمى ويهدف كورة قوية تعلن الهدف الثاني للزعيم في الدقيقة 42 من الشوط الأول . 
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*فوق فوق مريخنا فوق
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*محمد كمال كاد ان يكلف المريخ هدف
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*دا شنو دا يا محمد كمال
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*والله يا محمد كمال بتفجر فينا وريد
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد للهالحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله



*

----------


## مايقومابي

*نهاية الشوط الأول
                        	*

----------


## أبو علي

*الشوط الاول ينتهى واداء جيد للزعيم
*

----------


## أبو علي

*الشقيل مازال يكثر من التمرير للخصم
*

----------


## yassirali66

* فوق فوق مريخنا فوق
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*ادء اكثر من رائع
*

----------


## hass6666

*منتصرين بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*العجب نفذ المرجيحة 


متــــــــــــــــــــــعة
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*لمة فى الحرم ان شاء الله يا شباب


يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 15 (15 عضو و 0 ضيف) 
سارق الفرح, أبو علي, محمد كمال, محي الدين طه أحمد, alhawii, البرنسيسه, الســـكاب, dawzna, بدوري, hass6666, يوسف سالم, lacke of love, رياض عباس بخيت, RED PLANET
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*بسم الله 
بداية الشوط الثاني من المباراة 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*العجب اليوم ما شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*الحكم جلفووووووووووووووط
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

العجب اليوم ما شاء الله



 

مراجيح سااااااى
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*يا ربى 

الديبة ام طمبل
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المريخ ماشاء الله ينوع اللعب من كل الجهات
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*راجي وتهديفه تخرج خارج الملعب 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الصورة وين والمعلق وين
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الموردة مرشوشة من الخرطوم 3/1
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*الديبة على الخط
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*مرجيحه عجباوية وتهدف خارج المرمى 
وياسر الديبة بديل لمهدي بن ضيف الله ضيف مباراة اليوم 
*

----------


## جواندي

*مربوحة بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*طمبل طمبل طمبل
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*بالتوفيق طمبل
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

* طمبل طمبل يستعد للمشاركة في المباراة 
*

----------


## جواندي

*طمبل بديل لقلق
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*لاسانا بديل لمرابط
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*طمبل بديل لقلق 
ولاسانا بديل لمرابط 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الخرطو تهزم الموردة 4/2
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الغريبة الليلة العجب لاعب ال90 دقيقة بنفس واحد
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الموردة جابت التالت

*

----------


## جواندي

*تماس للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*المرابط ينال جائزة أحسن لاعب في المباراة 
*

----------


## صلاح غندور

*باقى دقيقتين
ربنا يكرم الديبة بهدف وطمبل ايضا
*

----------


## الحارث

*مبرووووك الانتصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*الحمد لله نقاط غالية......وعودة الغائبين لأجواء المباريات
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*تهديفة قوية من طمبل يصدها الحارس 
وفي ذات الأثناء يعلن الحكم عن نهاية المباراة بفوز الزعيم بهدفي العجب في الدقيقة 17 ونجم الدين في الدقيقة 43 من شوط المباراة الأول 
مبروك الواحد وستون نقطة وعقبال الكاس يا ناس 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*مبرووووووووووووك...........
الف مليون مبرووووووووووووك
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*سعيد السعودي النجم الحقيقي للمباراة
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*الف مبرووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مبروووووووووووك !!
التلاته نقاط فى الكيس
سعيد السعودى نجم المباراة من وجة نظرى
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*الف مبروووووك الثلاثه نقاط
شوف اللي بعدو
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الف مبرووووووووك الانتصار
                        	*

----------


## abubkr1992

*إنتصرنا ياشباب وانا كنت فى قلب الحدث أمس الله عليك يا أحمر ياوهاج
                        	*

----------


## abubkr1992

*هدفين ما اروعهن ومشهد طريف من بعض الهلالاب حيث قامو بتغير النتيجه 4-الاهلى-2المريخ فضحك الكثيرين
                        	*

----------

